# BMW 2011 Auto Lease Programs - 5/10



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

*BMW Auto Lease Programs - Effective May 2010*

These lease rates and residuals are provided courtesy of *LeaseCompare.com* by dealer partners and are NOT for redistribution.

This information is to help you evaluate different lease offers from your BMW dealer and an independent leasing company.

*Here's the scoop*

1) Use the data listed below each vehicle model, and the Lease Formula at the bottom of this page, to calculate the manufacturer (captive) lease payment.

2) Compare Vehicle Pricing and Bank Lease programs by clicking on the vehicle model name to see instant lease payments. When available, specials are shown with payments.

3) You've done your homework, now choose the best lease and start driving your car!

_NOTE: Choosing a lease program, captive or bank, with the lowest money factor and a realistic residual value will provide you with the best overall lease deal._

Message me for help on using this data or leasing in general.

*2011 BMW 128i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 49% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 128i Convertible * 
24 Month - Residual 73% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 135i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 49% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 135i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328xi Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 48% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328i Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328xi Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335d Diesel Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335is Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335xi Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335is Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW M3 Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW M3 Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW M3 Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 528i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 535i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 550i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 740i *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 740Li *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 750i *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 750i xDrive*
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 750i ActiveHybrid*
24 Month - Residual 53% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 750Li *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 750Li xDrive*
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 750Li ActiveHybrid*
24 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 48% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW Alpina B7 SWB*
24 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW Alpina B7 LWB*
24 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X5 xDrive35i * 
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X5 xDrive35i Premium * 
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X5 xDrive35i Sport Activity * 
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

* 2011 BMW X5 xDrive35d Diesel*
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X5 xDrive50i *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X5 M *
24 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X6 xDrive35i *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X6 xDrive50i *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X6 ActiveHybrid *
24 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X6 M *
24 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW Z4 sDrive30i *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW Z4 sDrive35i *
24 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

*2011 BMW Z4 sDrive35is *
24 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 50% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

_Residuals posted are for 15K miles/year. Add 2% to Residual for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all terms_

*Lease Payment Calculation Formula:*
(Cap Cost - Residual Value) / Term = Depreciation
(Cap Cost + Residual Value) X Base Rate = Interest
Depreciation + Interest = Base Monthly Payment

*Terms Used in Lease Formula:*
CAP COST = Vehicle Purchase Price (amount financed)
RESIDUAL VALUE = MSRP (window sticker) X Residual %
TERM = Length of Lease in Months (3 years = 36 months)
BASE RATE = Dealer's Buy Rate (dealer can mark this up for profit)

NOTE: The manufacturer (captive) lease programs provided are for reference only. Base Rates may vary by region. Your dealer has the option of offering you a higher rate.

*Compare Lease and Loan Payments for Used BMW Models HERE*

Visit *Auto Lease Insider* for leasing info you won't find anywhere else!


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

Thanks tarry
Let's buy a new m3


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

zibawala said:


> Thanks tarry
> Let's buy a new m3


 No kidding - those are the best M3 terms I've seen in a while now. Think I can still change my order 22 days from pickup? :angel:


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

the J-Man said:


> No kidding - those are the best M3 terms I've seen in a while now. Think I can still change my order 22 days from pickup? :angel:


Have u ordered a 2011 m3?. Why did I. Settle for 2010 lol


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

zibawala said:


> Have u ordered a 2011 m3?. Why did I. Settle for 2010 lol


 I ordered a 2011 335 - when I ordered, the M3 payment would have been almost double the 335, and now it's a mere $230 more with these new M3 terms. Only problem is that I'm scheduled for an ED pickup May 27th.


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

the J-Man said:


> I ordered a 2011 335 - when I ordered, the M3 payment would have been almost double the 335, and now it's a mere $230 more with these new M3 terms. Only problem is that I'm scheduled for an ED pickup May 27th.


I was in the market for 335iS and for $150 more 2010 m3 was no brai er ! Check out if u have way around


----------



## Brknbones (Nov 4, 2007)

Do you have MY 2010 May lease numbers? Is there still a $2500 incentive for 2010 cars?


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

No X3 leases, wow.. interesting.

Is this .0023 MF across the board a non promotional rate (however you say it) that could be used with a pre-paid lease discount?


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

Wow...check out that M3 Convertible 36 month residual...64%!!!!


----------



## eleven11 (May 19, 2007)

As always, thanks for this post. :thumbup:


----------



## davidc1 (May 1, 2008)

No info. on GTs?


----------



## Raz5219 (Sep 22, 2005)

Wow, the residuals are very good. Money Factors aren't bad depending on which car you're looking at. They're bad for the 3 series but great fro the M3.


----------



## Duke of Crick (Apr 18, 2005)

Tarry, 

Could you post rates for the 2010 MYs?


----------



## xerovelocity (Apr 23, 2010)

duke of crick said:


> tarry,
> 
> could you post rates for the 2010 mys?


+1


----------



## billyk (Jan 17, 2008)

Is there really different East Coast and West Coast rates?


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

billyk said:


> Is there really different East Coast and West Coast rates?


 This is still unclear, but from what I understand, there are differences between the regions for the "standard rates" that we saw last month.

For BMWFS subsidized rates, the regions are the same. Since the rates went down from last month, I am assuming all of these rates are indeed subsidized and this will be the same for all regions.

Perhaps a dealer can clarify this.


----------



## M2audioman (Jan 16, 2007)

Is there still a 0.0005 discount on the money factor for current BMW owners?


----------



## mrdirosa (Jun 15, 2006)

I think that was only last month, and only for 2010 models.



335audioman said:


> Is there still a 0.0005 discount on the money factor for current BMW owners?


----------



## M2audioman (Jan 16, 2007)

Even with the increased residuals, those money factors kill it for the 3 series and the M3 compared to the 2010 rates from last month.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Those will only apply to those with a rate lock - and can get their hands on a 2010 - plus strike a good deal. 

The main consideration should be how rates will be in the future, compared to current rates.


----------



## mchspd (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi All!

I am new to the site and have not leased a vehicle in 13 yrs. I am looking at a 2011 335i Convt. Pretty much loaded out and wanted to see if my numbers were good or if I can do any better. I was going to do a one time payment to save on taxes. Please let me know what you think?

MSRP $61370
LEV Rt/AMT 64.00% $39276.80
Capitalized Cost: $59375.00
Term 36 months
Money Fact Sell Rate 0.00205
TTL Caped Fees 1090.30
Adjusted Cap Cost $60465.30
Monthly Payment $793.04

One time payment: $28549.44

I am in Texas. How much better can this get? Of course Dealer is saying there is not much to go on. More interested in getting the best deal. I have no problem walking away. Thanks for any feedback. Planning on picking up the car on Friday.


----------



## M2audioman (Jan 16, 2007)

Nevermind. Misunderstood.


----------



## xerovelocity (Apr 23, 2010)

mchspd said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I am new to the site and have not leased a vehicle in 13 yrs. I am looking at a 2011 335i Convt. Pretty much loaded out and wanted to see if my numbers were good or if I can do any better. I was going to do a one time payment to save on taxes. Please let me know what you think?
> 
> ...


Your money factor looks great. Any idea if it is based on your Credit score or you are putting down MSDs or getting loyalty bonus. From this same thread's first page, it seems 0.00230.

MSRP : $61370

Capitalized cost looks on the higher side, I hope you know (you look like an experienced buyer) that selling price is going to be around Invoice Price and not MSRP.

I would ask the dealer about Total Drive off (amount due at signing), and the Invoice Price, and also Capitalized cost. Also ask the break up of Total Drive off (includes Acquisition fee, doc fee, first month's payment, registration). Should be less than 2400 in your case.


----------



## mchspd (Jun 3, 2010)

The vehicle is a 

2011 335i convt
Platinum Bronze/Biege Dakota
Premium Pkg
Sprt Pkg
Auto trans
harman kardon
ipod&usb adapter
smartphone inter
heated front seats
paddle shiffters
navi system
through load w/cargo bag
MSRP 61370
Factory INVOICE 56985 (from truecar.com)

They said they are throwing in the Wind deflector (500 value?) in for free. The original MF was .0285 but by doing the one time pay they reduced it to .0205. I asked dealer about up front money and they said that BMW will transfer/refund any owed money left on the lease in the case of an accident/total. 

There is a $925 acquisition fee and no charge on paperwork.


----------



## xerovelocity (Apr 23, 2010)

mchspd said:


> The vehicle is a
> 
> 2011 335i convt
> Platinum Bronze/Biege Dakota
> ...


Original MF of 0.00285? I would shop around, you are ordering a 2011. You see the base rate on page1? There are enough dealerships who provide MF with minimum markup of 0.00015. Effectively you should easily get an MF of 0.00245 without putting ANY Security deposits. And if you put security deposits your MF will go down further, below that 0.00205 where it stands right now.

Doc fee was $45 when I checked last month. Acquisition was $725 for an E90 (dont think it should vary for a 'vert).

I would do some more homework and check prices with other dealers.


----------



## xerovelocity (Apr 23, 2010)

Tarry! Are the numbers going to change for 06/10? I am going by your thread title and expecting a change :thumbup:


----------



## mchspd (Jun 3, 2010)

I moved on to another dealer and I got another deal on this lease...

getting .00195 MF and $2500 off $64,225 MSRP. Lot more car for $1300 more...total one time pay $29800. This is for a 2011 335i convt.

Happy with the way this car is set up, plan on pulling the trigger by Monday. Other dealer didnt even call back, had to call him and check up on him!


----------

